# Kids And Marijuana



## jesus3 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have two kids oldest is near by 15 years.and i start to teach him what is marijuana in spiritual&medical use.i hope in the scool my son don't have brainwash too much.i know there is many peapole with family&kids i don't want to make mistakes teaching my kids about marijuana.share please your expirience with this. peace!!!


----------



## Major_Nuggz (Jun 2, 2007)

At 15 you need to share with him the down falls of use..wait till he's an adult and he'll figure out if it's for him
Please dont share your smoke with your 15 yr old child


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 2, 2007)

my son thinking i smoke in earlier years but not jet.i just want to teach him about marijuana in any aspects.choose way to go i leave in my son hands but i will teach him thrue about all in this crayze world.peace  and when my sons grow up i hope they choose right way to go in his lifes.


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jun 2, 2007)

Honesty works in my home. I'm a med patient...so I told my kids and don't hide anything from them...just as I expect them to do for me...

My oldest is 17 and has smoked enough to know what it's all about. To him it wasn't a big deal..he enjoyed it...and did it repeatedly..but now he has a new squeeze who doesn't partake..so he's cool just steppin out of the scene and is choosing to get laid instead. LOL.

Getting arrested is the biggest danger with weed..and I told em that. DON'T keep in in yer car...keep it at home of you think you gotta have it. (fuckin school brings in the drug dogs to the parkin lot!)

In the end..if you make weed a huge issue it will become a huge issue. Unfortunatley we've yet to figure that out in this country as they have elsewhere with alcohol. In most of Europe you can have a beer or wine at 16 and you don't see a buncha kids hangin in the bar gettin hammered. they are ALLOWED to use it..so it becomes routine and something that doesn't have the draw that it would if they were told, No, you aren't OLD ENOUGH for that".... 

you only get what you give.

bt dt


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. Always tell the truth. I believe cannabis is good, and at 15 the kid's probably been smoking it for a couple of years anyway.

If the kid has even an oz of nous he'll have noticed his dad with the bong pushed to his lips... doesn't matter how hard you try to hide it. 

Who better to smoke with than your dad? The guy that's done it for years and can tell the kid what it's really all about.

I'm a med' patient too, i just don't need a doctor to tell me what I need. I know what I need.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

how old were you when you learnd of weed..who taught you...now with those awnser's would you rather teach your kids yourself....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

my son is 12. i have never hidden any of it from him. at this point he has absolutely no interest. he kinda teases me about being a stoner. he is more educated then my parents. i believe that if i don't hide it from him he won't hide it from me. i would rather him ask me for help then some kid on the playground. and who knows more about weed then his father?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

excatly.....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my son is 12. i have never hidden any of it from him. at this point he has absolutely no interest. he kinda teases me about being a stoner. he is more educated then my parents. i believe that if i don't hide it from him he won't hide it from me. i would rather him ask me for help then some kid on the playground. and who knows more about weed then his father?


You're a responsible father, fdd'. Those are my thoughts exactly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

i remember going thru this life altering change when i realized half of what i been taught all my life was Bullshit. i've never lied to my son. and yes i do believe in santa claus. ok 1 or 2 things.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't believe in lying to anybody unless by telling the truth I'm going to get into trouble.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 3, 2007)

i hide my smoking tools from them. and they don't know about my my smoke jet.this is my wifes will but i don't want hide any thing from them.sorry about my English.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

As fdd' pointed out, this world is full of bullshit. People are not allowed to say what they really think.

I believe cannabis is a good thing, I also think that if a kid's going to smoke then I'd rather it was weed, not tobacco or heroin, or speed.

Main Chorus...


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 3, 2007)

thats true world is full of bullshit,and brainwash for our kids too.i hope my sons understood me&my way.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my son is 12. i have never hidden any of it from him. at this point he has absolutely no interest. he kinda teases me about being a stoner. he is more educated then my parents. i believe that if i don't hide it from him he won't hide it from me. i would rather him ask me for help then some kid on the playground. and who knows more about weed then his father?


I agree fdd, my daughter is young 5. I won't hide it from her when she is ready to know about it, I will talk to her. Honesty is the best. We can all learn from our parents in that respect. If there are open lines of communication, there shouldn't be any problems. I teach my daughter that telling the truth no matter how bad it is, is alway better than telling a lie. The lie always outweighs the wrong doing and has far greater consequences.
How old were you when you started smoking? I bet it was around 15, you should definatly talk to him.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 4, 2007)

kids are starting around the age of 12 in my country.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 4, 2007)

in my country kids who's start smoking is in different ages.in socially good situated family's they start smoke later somewhere around 15-18 but socially bad situated they start much earlier somewhere around 10-14.and drink they start the same time.its very sad but my country is a ex communistic.and communistic thinking peapole there is very much.situation maybe changes after 3-4 ages changed.i hope you understand me.my English is really bad.


----------



## firstimegrwr (Jun 4, 2007)

My oldest son 17 knows I smoked when I was his age he's doing great in school and has no desire to try or use and I hope he waits till he's at least done with his schooling.. And what do you mean you still believe in Santa? You mean he's been a lie for 38 years ?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 4, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> in my country kids who's start smoking is in different ages.in socially good situated family's they start smoke later somewhere around 15-18 but socially bad situated they start much earlier somewhere around 10-14.and drink they start the same time.its very sad but my country is a ex communistic.and communistic thinking peapole there is very much.situation maybe changes after 3-4 ages changed.i hope you understand me.my English is really bad.


It's better than a few of the english speaking members on this site. Don't worry about it, we get your point.


----------



## ricantito08 (Jun 4, 2007)

dont have a kid yet, but when i do i will not hide anything...ill inform him/her about the positive and negative things about smoking weed. i dont have a problem with having my child smoke weed, just do it in a safe area and dont start acting like a dumbass when he/she gets high...and my son/daughter would have to be in the teens from 15+...now in days i see little kids like 8 years old smoking weed (seriously), thats a disturbing sight...if my son or daughter smokes weed it has to be a reason for it. it could be either stressing or aching..but i wont let them become a low life pothead...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

ricantito08 said:


> if my son or daughter smokes weed it has to be a reason for it. it could be either stressing or aching..but i wont let them become a low life pothead...


So being a med' patient you look down on us stoners, eh? Just because you have some shithead doctor telling you you have some form of medical problem, you believe this gives you the right to smoke?

Cannabis is a medicine, I smoke it all day long, have done for the past 8 years. I've never had a doctor tell me there's something wrong with me so I guess I fall into your lowlife pothead category.

I self medicate, everybody does except maybe the first time you smoke it. If my 15 year old starts complaining of aching or stressing I'd put him in an old peoples home. You neither stress nor ache at 15, so why would you need to smoke weed?


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jun 5, 2007)

Ease up on the med issue, please. It isn't fun being in pain bro...and minimizing such issues only shows me that you've yet to hit the wall of age yourself. 

One of these days you'll understand...until then, to each their own. If you don't feel the need to have a legal medical license..so be it. I personally like the small amount of protection it offers me...it'll at least place a few barriers in the way for the popo to fall over if they show up.

Ditto with talking about "when I have kids". 

Ya got no clue. None.

bt dt


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 6, 2007)

beenthere donethat said:


> Ease up on the med issue, please. It isn't fun being in pain bro...and minimizing such issues only shows me that you've yet to hit the wall of age yourself.
> 
> One of these days you'll understand...until then, to each their own. If you don't feel the need to have a legal medical license..so be it. I personally like the small amount of protection it offers me...it'll at least place a few barriers in the way for the popo to fall over if they show up.
> 
> ...


You talking to me?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 6, 2007)

hey guys what ever happened to curiosity? spirituality? weed isnt just medicine, its the tree of wisdom! its almost a bummer to see u guys treat mari like a crutch.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 6, 2007)

ricantito08 said:


> dont have a kid yet, but when i do i will not hide anything...ill inform him/her about the positive and negative things about smoking weed. i dont have a problem with having my child smoke weed, just do it in a safe area and dont start acting like a dumbass when he/she gets high...and my son/daughter would have to be in the teens from 15+...now in days i see little kids like 8 years old smoking weed (seriously), thats a disturbing sight...if my son or daughter smokes weed it has to be a reason for it. it could be either stressing or aching..but i wont let them become a low life pothead...


What makes you a low life pothead? Never heard of that before. Crack maybe but pot? Come on now.
I believe you just offended everyone that smokes daily here dude. Me included. I am no low life but a professional. When my work day is over, I smoke weed. Does that make me a low life?


----------



## Natanis (Jun 6, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> What makes you a low life pothead? Never heard of that before. Crack maybe but pot? Come on now.
> I believe you just offended everyone that smokes daily here dude. Me included. I am no low life but a professional. When my work day is over, I smoke weed. Does that make me a low life?


I'm with you Chiceh. I'm a professional and I don't even drink. I garden, I read ALOT, and I'm fairly spiritual. Weed makes me happy at the end of a long day, makes the sun seem brighter on a walk in the forest. I'm no low-life baby, more like high-life!


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been smoking pot and drinking with my dad since I was 16 y/o. It's only been fun. 
I even supply him with his smoke usually. Then he goes and smokes half of it with me.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with a lot of people on this forum and I turley love it. I am very spiritual as well. I beleive that there are two sides to marijuana both of which I have seen. There is the drug dealing shady side of things where you just smoke for the hell of it. Then theres the smoke because you enjoy and want to feel enlighted (spelling). I also belive there is a middle ground in selling some to make a little side money . I myself am very very spiritual. I go to bible study every tuesday, Church service on sunday, and at the moment I currently offer my services on saturday to help rebuild the new building my church just bought. It feels great. I own a general contracting comapny for a living and there is nothign more satisfying then helping my chuch with what I am good at. I can honestly say if it wasn't for marijuana I would not be as involved spiritually as I am today. It feels good inside,, and good to go smoke one, then watch the beautiful sunset the great father has given us! It upsets me greatly that my father and my mother cannot and are not able to open there mides and see other sides of life. Instead they choose to look down on me and think of me of a mindless pothead/stoner/burnout. All of this even though I moved out at a much earlier age then either of them, I am highly spiritual unlike them, and I help others as much as I can, Unlike them. This really upsets me a lot. This is why with my kids I am always going to try to have an open mind on there views and opinions on things. I will also support them if they choose to smoke because I know how it helped me in many more ways then I can name!!! I used to run a lot of drugs and get in a lot of trouble. I was 17 and already had 5 charges on my record. then when i turned 18 i had 3 more. Marijuana helped me see god and its greatness! AMEN!

p.s. I have nothing against people who arnt as spiritual as me so p[lease do not take my post this way. I was just talking about how it frustrates me that my family cannot open up there minds


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 16, 2007)

cool post L2D, sounds like u got a great thing going. i hope u and ur parents see eye to eye some time in the future.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea It really upsets me a lot. I mean I dont loose sleep over it or nothing though lol. Anyways It just bothers me that they cannot accept change nor have the ability to open up there minds... I.E. My mother and I got in another large fight this morning when I talked to her. Basically what happend was about a week ago I was in my truck (chevy 2500 deisel for you truck lovers! lol) And I had a suspicion my mom was cheating on my father. So this night when my mom said she was leaving to go "out". About an hour later I wanted to go out to rent some movies. Anywho to make a long story short I drove to the man who I thought it was condo development to see if her car was there. sure enough as I entered the last parking strip there it was!!!! My jaw dropped! I got out took pics with my camera so she coldnt deny it. (I know that was chilidish to do but I really wanted to make my point to her of how she is non-accepting). I called her on phone and just was ripping into her. She then tried to lie about it and deny it!!! GRRR... Then she tries to change the story and tell me two or her friends live there two!!!! WTF! my moral is that it is rediculous for her to think that these things she is doing is alright and ok and "her bussiness", but smoking weed, and growing it are not positive for me... Idk I am blazed right now so sorry if this dont make sense. I sas skewing into random thoughts lol.


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 17, 2007)

im 25 and want to have kids soon and my girlfriend doesnt know i smoke and have smoked since i was 15. i like many of you and live2die think the youth these days are brainwashed by teachers and people who dont understand. when i first started it was because my best friends mom smoked pot and a lot of her friends did. then she started dating one of her friends and he smoked pot and kind of had family members in the business of selling so they didnt care that we were experimenting. so they always let us smoke at the house. but they only let me over and not my other friends since my buddy went to another school. so when i hung out with my other friends who had parents that didnt approve we were always riding around in cars and at places where we would get in trouble and we did get in trouble. so i say if you introduce it to them and let them do it under your supervision you can control the situation. i think the same way with alcohol but then again its more widely accepted and has the possibility to get way out of control. i really love those commercials about "potheads" especially the one where the kids are getting high in the drive through of a fast food joint and run over a kid right in front of them. to me that was the dumbest fucking scenario ever. pot never impaired me to that extent. and dating my girlfriend who parents are very religious makes me understand why she hasnt and wont smoke pot.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 17, 2007)

Pot does not impare your judement that much. Like I stated its all in your mindset. People that act stupid high, will be incredibly stupid. I myself do not act stupid when I am high... Whats the point? I mean your just acting like a dumbass and showing peopole how immature you are. People make me laught, and those commercials about how you can't comprehend and learn stuff is bullshit. Back in highschool I never EVER EVER studied. They day before any major test. I would always coem to school baked. Or if it was later in the day I would smoke a bowl in the bath room. I would dman near ace every test I was given. Why? Simply because THC allows you to process and obtain a much deeper thought patten then you noramlly can. You can read into questions more. Its like when your lissting to a song stoned, You hear sounds you've never heard before. I dont know how many people on her have also engaged in sex while high but it is also incredibly stimulating. Its an entirely different expeience one must try for themself. I dont mean to get gross or nothing. Just people and propaganda are getting really rediculous!


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 17, 2007)

don't lie to your kids. -that's my first rule.

but...priority one goes to a united front of mom & dad on all important issues. and the wife has other ideas. so, a compromise is in order at my house. -keep my using on the d.l. untill our girl is a young adult.

i'm sure her friends will introduce it to her as a young adult. by then, she will already have plenty of knowlege about the drug from us. and she'll make up her own mind. but that doesn't mean that i intend to smoke in front of her. 

is it a lie? well, i guess we'll play it by ear. but, mom and dad on the same page comes first.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 17, 2007)

i don't lie to my kids but i hide some things at this moment in his lifes because they are too young in his mind jet,i hope after some time i open all my secrets for my sons.his got good information about marijuana but i don't wanne put him on this way right now,and i know my son hate alcohol,his see around him too much shit whos make drunking ppl.peace.  in my opinion alcohol is most toxic&brain destroing substance in humans use.peace.


----------



## tittyboi (Jun 18, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> i don't lie to my kids but i hide some things at this moment in his lifes because they are too young in his mind jet,i hope after some time i open all my secrets for my sons.his got good information about marijuana but i don't wanne put him on this way right now,and i know my son hate alcohol,his see around him too much shit whos make drunking ppl.peace.  in my opinion alcohol is most toxic&brain destroing substance in humans use.peace.


i totally agree. my best friend never drank and we got him to smoke 2-3 times. and less than a month after graduating a neighbor from his block picked him up in his car so he could see how to learn to drive stick. only when he found out this guy was drunk it was to late. plus the guy had two dui's from different states that iowa didnt know about and he ended up using the backroads as his own personal speedway and flipped the car several time throwing my best friend out the window landing on his head and broke his neck and killed him instantly. i have no respect for drunk drivers. the dude got away with no jail time because he couldnt use the left side of his body and wouldnt be able to get the medical support he needed in prison so they let him stay confined to his parents house. what a fucking low life piece of shit


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 18, 2007)

Never get in a car with a drunk driver. If they start actiung up just punch them in the mouth.


----------



## rollingsmoke420 (Jun 18, 2007)

my friends judgement is kinda impared when he gets high, usually when he as cash and ask him if he could buy a pizza or somthing he doesnt but when he's high he will buy anything you say, i find it cool kind of that i just get the guy high(he's a noobs and gets high fast) and he buys food and more bud lots of more bud then when he looses his high he gives it to me. for some odd reason


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats kinda mean and selfish dude. If hes a noob you should watch out for him and make him ennjoy the exprience not just blow his money. Sounds to me like your not really his friend.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 18, 2007)

i agree live2die420.its not good things to do with ppl anyway and of course with your friends.peace.


----------



## rollingsmoke420 (Jun 18, 2007)

its not really like that, its more were relaxing enjoying our high and out of no were me or somone else and some times even him just shout out that we need more bud then he just says he'll buy some more.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 18, 2007)

rollingsmoke420 said:


> my friends judgement is kinda impared when he gets high, usually when he as cash and ask him if he could buy a pizza or somthing he doesnt but when he's high he will buy anything you say, i find it cool kind of that i just get the guy high(he's a noobs and gets high fast) and he buys food and more bud lots of more bud then when he looses his high he gives it to me. for some odd reason


here sounds diferent.but whatever this is your life live em how you want.just try to don't hurt your friends.peace.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to sell pot big time. I didn't like people trying to take advantage of my financial status at the time nor did I like everyone expecting I would pay for them, supply all the drugs and Alc. for the party, etc. I guess thats part of what comes with drug dealing... Did I participate in that? Nope, fuck whoever trys to use me. Did I hook up the guy that drove me around? Well lets just say he got free gas and had the nicest acura in this area .


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 18, 2007)

Forgot to say... Later when I got busted that little shit sold me out to the cops to try to get my locked up all because he wanted to date my Girlfriend. What a low life. Thats why I always say trust noone. I experienced more and learned more about life/people while selling then I ever have. I can tell if someone is lying to me almost instantly. Almost everyone is a joke on this planet.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 18, 2007)

rollingsmoke420 said:


> its not really like that, its more were relaxing enjoying our high and out of no were me or somone else and some times even him just shout out that we need more bud then he just says he'll buy some more.


i was that guy for a while. i was making damn good money (legit) a few summers ago while most my friends were loungin after graduation. i liked buying shit for the group, its alwase good to have positivity throughout instead of just the guys that have money.

i only worked the job 3 months, i made 4grand and spent it all on cds regos and food. now im broke as shit and i got pretty much nobody to blame but myself. if i had at least one friend that made a point to not accept the shit i bought i may have been smarter with my money.


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 18, 2007)

you live and learn.

as is well, as long as you don't make the same mistakes twice.


----------



## buff'n'puff (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello, im a 15 year old who smokes weed quite regulary. My dad smokes it one in a while same as me, hes taught me that smoking it is good, but very life changing, which is true. So just get your son sat down, when your not stoned. And say thats its good to smoke weed, but is it worth the risk. You can't stop kids from smoking it, but mabey you could pro-long it from them.


----------



## 1134206 (Jun 19, 2007)

i think its important for kids to know that they can use it, but not abuse it. when you abuse marijuana is when you start getting into trouble. i dont have any kids yet, but thats what my parents taught me, and it seemed to work out well.


----------



## UEDan (Jun 20, 2007)

Like Buff'nPuff, I also have a mind of a youngin'. just the mind of.

I am the only one in my family that smokes regularly. Everyone else bought into the propaganda that weed is bad. They are just horribly stubborn, so I make an effort to keep my habit a secret.

Personally, IF my parents smoked, I wouldnt want to see it. It just sets a bad example, in my opinion. But they shouldnt deny it. Thats my stand point.

As for smoking with your parents, no, I wouldnt. I know some do, and if it works go for it, but dont push it upon us. Its sorta awkward.

Dont worry about having to talk to us about it, although we might not come to you, we will one day try it. Heck I told myself I would NEVER smoke weed, but my closest buddies asked if I wanted to try it. I did. It changed my life. And when we do smoke, you'll noticed, this is when you should approach us if you choose to. Discuss the true facts of marijuana with us if you have the chat.

Well, I'm kinda tired, if ya'll need any opinions just ask away.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't worry buff'n'puff's been banned. Don't know why it doesn't come up anymore.

Rollitup is over 18 only. You have to claim this to enter the site. A bit silly to say you're 18, then two posts in tell everybody you're really 15.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

1134206 said:


> i think its important for kids to know that they can use it, but not abuse it. when you abuse marijuana is when you start getting into trouble. i dont have any kids yet, but thats what my parents taught me, and it seemed to work out well.


And what would you term abuse of cannabis as?


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jun 20, 2007)

abuse of cannabis is using it just for the sake smoking it, not as an aid to enjoyment but the smoking of the weed actually BEING the fun thing that your doing, it should go right along with your normal life in moderation, i have a friend who didnt realise this and now he cant smoke because it fucked with his head to much.
Jolly


----------



## 1134206 (Jun 20, 2007)

when i think of people abusing cannabis i think of when people smoke all the time. im not saying that smoking alot is neccesarilly bad, but when it interferes with your life and everyday activities it becomes a problem. for example; im 18, ive been smoking since i was 15. i never really smoke a whole lot. usually about once a day. but now some of my friends have gotten to the point where they go to work, smoke on thier way home, and dont do anything but sit in front of the tv and smoke for the rest of the day. it just seems like a waste of precious time to me. im not trying of offend anybody here, im just stating my opinion. id like to hear what other people thin about this


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jun 20, 2007)

i think you completely right! thats what i was trying to say, regular smoking is fine even daily but i know people who get home and smoke joint after joint in front of the TV till they go to bed and what they effectively are doing is smoking for the sake of smoking i know a lot fo stoners who cant think of anythng else to do but smoke weed or they cant have fun until they have had a fat joint.
Jolly


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

I am in the same boat as 1134206. I started at 15 and am 18 now. but in my earlier years, around 16 I got really heavy into it and as jollybrother explained, I smoked for the sake of smoking. and when I did get sobered up all I wanted to do was smoke more, nothing in life seemed worthwhile except smoking. when I was sober I felt shitty and I smoked to get normal again and to do everyday things. I ended up taking a 4 month break altogether from it while I let some seeds I scattered outside do their thing. and now I usually only smoke on weekends or when I have some friends over, we reminisce about old times and new ones. we plot, adventure and do all sorts of crazy stuff. Smoking should be a way of enjoyment and spiritual maturing, not a way to cope with life unless you are a medical patient.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> I am in the same boat as 1134206. I started at 15 and am 18 now. but in my earlier years, around 16 I got really heavy into it and as jollybrother explained, I smoked for the sake of smoking. and when I did get sobered up all I wanted to do was smoke more, nothing in life seemed worthwhile except smoking. when I was sober I felt shitty and I smoked to get normal again and to do everyday things. I ended up taking a 4 month break altogether from it while I let some seeds I scattered outside do their thing. and now I usually only smoke on weekends or when I have some friends over, we reminisce about old times and new ones. we plot, adventure and do all sorts of crazy stuff. Smoking should be a way of enjoyment and spiritual maturing, not a way to cope with life unless you are a medical patient.


Would you not class mental illness as a medical condition? Then whom has the right to judge on your condition and whether or not we should smoke? This falls to the SELF. Only WE can judge whether smoking all day, every day is bad.

Without weed I am very hyperactive and this can lead to aggression. I crave excitement... weed calms all this. Keeps me on a level, helps me to think before I react... I'd go so far as to say weed has saved my life. I don't need a doctor to tell me what i need, or even whether there is anything wrong with me. I am a freedom seeking man. I oppose authority, and would be at the head of the queue if a revolution were to kick off. I would fight for my right to be free.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Would you not class mental illness as a medical condition? Then whom has the right to judge on your condition and whether or not we should smoke? This falls to the SELF. Only WE can judge whether smoking all day, every day is bad.
> 
> Without weed I am very hyperactive and this can lead to aggression. I crave excitement... weed calms all this. Keeps me on a level, helps me to think before I react... I'd go so far as to say weed has saved my life. I don't need a doctor to tell me what i need, or even whether there is anything wrong with me. I am a freedom seeking man. I oppose authority, and would be at the head of the queue if a revolution were to kick off. I would fight for my right to be free.


I use it for a medical problem too and yes I do class mental illness as a medical condition in which marijuana can be helpfull but not when the marijuana is the cause of the so called illness(in my case). I will admit I was mentally addicted back then because when I stopped I started to experience my body unable to handle even the slightest amount of stress without me feeling like crap. btw I use mine for migraines since they are caused by excess amounts of stress, smoking even once a week acts as a preventative. the only thing the doc could give me was anti depressants that made me aggressive or moody. and even could put my mental health in danger if I had to abruptly stop them. I actually tried to punch one fo my closest friends once when I hadn't taken my meds because they put such a physical and mental addiction on my body. I'll stick with my ganja thank you.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jun 20, 2007)

what mental illneses are their that can help marijuana? as far as i knew there were none, id say any person who can a mental condition to stay away from a lot of drugs esspecialy phycho-reactive ones like LSD/weed/mushrooms/ket its bad stuff that can fuck with your head if you too much as well, and thats down to chance, down to the individual, because i wouldnt go as far as too say this WILL happen to everyone but who would tae the chance, it can be as bad as alcoholics who can drink 2 bottles of whisky every night, what would happen if someone smoke a quarter to themselves every day in a few hours to get blasted?
Jolly


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

TheJollyBrother said:


> what mental illneses are their that can help marijuana? as far as i knew there were none, id say any person who can a mental condition to stay away from a lot of drugs esspecialy phycho-reactive ones like LSD/weed/mushrooms/ket its bad stuff that can fuck with your head if you too much as well, and thats down to chance, down to the individual, because i wouldnt go as far as too say this WILL happen to everyone but who would tae the chance, it can be as bad as alcoholics who can drink 2 bottles of whisky every night, what would happen if someone smoke a quarter to themselves every day in a few hours to get blasted?
> Jolly


 High anxiety, stress, ADHD, and SOMETIMES depression on low scales. I've encountered people with all of these and found that marijuana helped almost all of them


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Cannabis does not cause mental conditions, it merely reveals them to you. Cannabis can help all sorts of mental illness. If you get paranoid, this is not the fault of the cannabis but the fault of your own mental state. I'd say continue smoking and get a grip.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 20, 2007)

i don;t know about this too much but my cousin was born with schizophrenia kill himself in 16 years after his smoke weed 5th time i don't know in English his take a rope and go in forest looking for big three.i in that time has 19.this thing make me scared .now im 37 and smoke.peace.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jun 20, 2007)

calm, skunykush im not saying your all evil for smoking a lot, i did say it was down to the indiviual if you listened to me.


----------



## 1134206 (Jun 20, 2007)

jesus3 i wouldnt be worried. im no doctor, but i doubt that your friend killed himself because of the marijuana. it was probably the schizophrenia. i wouldnt be afraid to smoke marijuana for that reason unless you are schizophrenic.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree, the schizophrenia is what killed him, the marijuana might have made the condition worse but it was not merely marijuana that killed him. SKH You are right about pot revealing mental illnesses to you but it CAN cause some. now yes most of the time there are underlying factors that contribute to the illness first being brought up, but some would have otherwise been dorment in the mind had it not been for using a psychoactive substance.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 20, 2007)

i'm not finish i'm scared from schizophrenia and start smoke.peace.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> I agree, the schizophrenia is what killed him, the marijuana might have made the condition worse but it was not merely marijuana that killed him. SKH You are right about pot revealing mental illnesses to you but it CAN cause some. now yes most of the time there are underlying factors that contribute to the illness first being brought up, but some would have otherwise been dorment in the mind had it not been for using a psychoactive substance.


It's never dormant. Underlying is still there and this affects you in everyday life. Most people suffer with anxieties and hide from them, push them to the back of their mind. In the right company cannabis can be used to treat many psychological illnesses. Particularly depression. Yes, cannabis brings this out more which gives you the opportunity to address the issue. To cure your mind you must investigate it's weaknesses and strengthen them.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

TheJollyBrother said:


> calm, skunykush im not saying your all evil for smoking a lot, i did say it was down to the indiviual if you listened to me.


Yeah, and I thought I was agreeing with you? I agree that for some people it might not be good to smoke all day long. doctors, for example. Anybody that has to drive for a living...


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 20, 2007)

after his kill himself i got lots of tests to shizo but i'm okay.i don't have any sign to shizo.peace.


----------



## Taipan (Jun 20, 2007)

yea i was pretty much brainwashed against it untill i started working and a guy asked me if i smoked pot, and i said no, so he told me ill give u 4months before u start smoking pot. exactly 4months later after telling me all the effects of it and stuff like that we went and blazed after work, pretty trippy stuff i went home and i had trouble eating pie it was falling off my fork and everything i was rrrripped.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 21, 2007)

its funny how in Texas we have this thing called drug free and you wear a red ribbon the whole day during school and your saying that you will never do drugs and you totally vow to never do drugs. Once your in like middle school around 8th grade you start smoking cigs and somehow later you get a hold of marijuana. I really dont know, but I sometimes think they should have
told them more about drugs because none of the kids know what drugs can do to you so they get curious and then they experiment.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

There are two sides. The one that says drugs are bad, then there's the truth.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 21, 2007)

I probably wont tell any of my kids about drugs. Curiosity kills in my family but never seems to really be that serious. When i have some of my own i may never let them out of the house and i'll board up the windows. They will be homeschooled and then once they turn like 8 i'll let them out and they'll be freakn out like crazy and then they'll go to school with everyone. JUST KIDDING but i've always thought about it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

My 3 boys are going to be raised with all the wisdom I posess. My 3 year old and 2 year old already love visiting the gym/dojo and watching UFC. i'm going to try and get them in early (vale tudo training). The 3 year old already has the headbutt down.

I cannot fucking wait till they start school.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats awesome! Headbutting my mom's side of the family love wrestling eachother especially when the kids are young like age 5 they talk shit and by probably 15 or so they do a backyard wrestling match. I love it.

skunkushybrid said:


> My 3 boys are going to be raised with all the wisdom I posess. My 3 year old and 2 year old already love visiting the gym/dojo and watching UFC. i'm going to try and get them in early (vale tudo training). The 3 year old already has the headbutt down.





skunkushybrid said:


> I cannot fucking wait till they start school.​


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks. wasn't sure how much of a reception that would get... I expected to get lambasted for wanting my lads to become fighters. 

Too many people believe that fancy kung fu moves and karate kicks can win REAL fights. A fight encompasses much more than standing opposite each other moving in slow mo'.

If you want to learn how to REALLY fight, I'd recommend Vale Tudo.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll actually look into that, thanks


skunkushybrid said:


> Thanks. wasn't sure how much of a reception that would get... I expected to get lambasted for wanting my lads to become fighters.
> 
> Too many people believe that fancy kung fu moves and karate kicks can win REAL fights. A fight encompasses much more than standing opposite each other moving in slow mo'.
> 
> If you want to learn how to REALLY fight, I'd recommend Vale Tudo.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 21, 2007)

Pizip said:


> its funny how in Texas we have this thing called drug free and you wear a red ribbon the whole day during school and your saying that you will never do drugs and you totally vow to never do drugs. Once your in like middle school around 8th grade you start smoking cigs and somehow later you get a hold of marijuana. I really dont know, but I sometimes think they should have
> told them more about drugs because none of the kids know what drugs can do to you so they get curious and then they experiment.


 Unfortunatly they never will. I spoke to an officer at one of these drug free meetings and they said that they tried teaching more about drugs, but unfortunately they have to teach about the good and the bad or none at all. if they only teach about the bad aspects pro-drug peopel get mad, if they only teach about the good anti drug people get mad. Apparently there have been several lawsuits when they were teaching about both because they had a RISE in kids trying drugs. The biggest one was when a dare officer admitted to his use of drugs as a child and used that in his teachings, well that same year one of his students cooked up meth in his kitchen and overdosed.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Thanks. wasn't sure how much of a reception that would get... I expected to get lambasted for wanting my lads to become fighters.
> 
> Too many people believe that fancy kung fu moves and karate kicks can win REAL fights. A fight encompasses much more than standing opposite each other moving in slow mo'.
> 
> If you want to learn how to REALLY fight, I'd recommend Vale Tudo.


 I agree with that, when I ws younger I took some halfassed karate class that taught us alot of moves that, if hit could deal out alot of damage. I later learned when fighting with a friend who was on the wrestling team that those moves proved absolutely useless if you can't get a hit.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah. Wrestling (the real kind) is one of the best fighting skills you can master. It'll never let you down. Perfect if you carry a bit of weight. Has to be ju jitsu if you don't.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah. Wrestling (the real kind) is one of the best fighting skills you can master. It'll never let you down. Perfect if you carry a bit of weight. Has to be ju jitsu if you don't.


 Yeah, really the only thing that can beat strength and power is speed and agility. Knowing a bunch of fancy moves gets ya nowhere.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats sad man.


kieahtoka said:


> Unfortunatly they never will. I spoke to an officer at one of these drug free meetings and they said that they tried teaching more about drugs, but unfortunately they have to teach about the good and the bad or none at all. if they only teach about the bad aspects pro-drug peopel get mad, if they only teach about the good anti drug people get mad. Apparently there have been several lawsuits when they were teaching about both because they had a RISE in kids trying drugs. The biggest one was when a dare officer admitted to his use of drugs as a child and used that in his teachings, well that same year one of his students cooked up meth in his kitchen and overdosed.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> my son is 12. i have never hidden any of it from him. at this point he has absolutely no interest. he kinda teases me about being a stoner. he is more educated then my parents. i believe that if i don't hide it from him he won't hide it from me. i would rather him ask me for help then some kid on the playground. and who knows more about weed then his father?


I had to bump this up, Fdd, your kids 16 now, or abouts, whats the status on that? Wondering as a parent, it won't be coming up for many years, my little girls only 4, but it will eventually. Might as well start doing my homework now.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2011)

...this is a question that is always on my mind. I've seen a few people who had open families in this way and the kids turned out okay. Mostly uninterested. However, I can see downsides as well. But as a positive example it was never hidden from my niece (wife's side) and at 15 now she's no more 'nutty' than any other 15 year old I've seen. That says a lot, 15 year olds are nuts!


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

well, when I was in High School There was a kid who was a sophomore at the time, his parents had an open thing with him, and for each A he had on a report card the bought him an oz. Kid was a straight A student. So despite the stigma, I know it doesn't mess kids up.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> well, when I was in High School There was a kid who was a sophomore at the time, his parents had an open thing with him, and for each A he had on a report card the bought him an oz. Kid was a straight A student. So despite the stigma, I know it doesn't mess kids up.




...one of my best friends lived about 4 doors down. In high school I remember his dad throwing a quarter on the table before leaving for work on a sunday night. He said he felt bad because we looked so bored. That night we made a makeshift pipe out of an apple juice container. Tasty...to say the least.

The oz. for grades scenario is pretty good!


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

Seriously! If I bust my girl smoking pot in high school, you bet your ass I'll be thinking about instating that system. If my parents had made me that offer, I would have done my damn homework.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Seriously! If I bust my girl smoking pot in high school, you bet your ass I'll be thinking about instating that system. If my parents had made me that offer, I would have done my damn homework.


lol... on time too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I had to bump this up, Fdd, your kids 16 now, or abouts, whats the status on that? Wondering as a parent, it won't be coming up for many years, my little girls only 4, but it will eventually. Might as well start doing my homework now.


he has never been in any trouble. he has no interest in even trying pot. he's grown up around it his whole life so the whole "taboo" side of it never even existed for him. as kids we often do things simply to defy authority. he didn't go thru any of that. his grades are good, his teachers love him, he's been playing the guitar for 3 years now, goes to the gym 5 days a week and mows the lawn once a week. he gets a little moody sometimes, but most teenagers do. all-in-all, i'm rather proud of him.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep. Would have given me motivation. I'll have to see how it plays out though. Her mom's straight as straight gets, and me...well...fuck, look where I'm at....so yea, she's got a 50/50 chance, I figure of going either way. *in darth vader voice* "Come to the green side, my child...." &#8224;L&#8224;


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> he has never been in any trouble. he has no interest in even trying pot. he's grown up around it his whole life so the whole "taboo" side of it never even existed for him. as kids we often do things simply to defy authority. he didn't go thru any of that. his grades are good, his teachers love him, he's been playing the guitar for 3 years now, goes to the gym 5 days a week and mows the lawn once a week. he gets a little moody sometimes, but most teenagers do. all-in-all, i'm rather proud of him.


Hell yea, sounds like you got lucky. I didn't start to defy. I was 11, and my mother was a psychopath. At that point I literally lost the will to eat. My godbrother/best friend at the time took me to a field with a 20 bag and a pipe, said "I didn't want to talk to you about this till you were older, but I really think I have something that could help you..." And it sure as hell did.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2011)

...I've always disliked the stigma. when I was...oh, I don't know, maybe 7 I remember getting in trouble for not taking the garbage with me on the way out of the house. my dad had just asked prior to me tying my shoe laces. I walked around the bag when I walked out...didn't flinch. If I did that now, much older than that, I'd look quite forgetful. Go figure.


----------



## loophole68 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well in my opinion, when I was a kid and only got to know about it from hardcore stereotypes and thought it was as evil as coke or meth,
Once i grew up around the age of 15-18 i learned more bt it, saw how its done and thought its some unprocessed herb unlike cigarettes,
so i will tell them the the truth behind it while there maturing and also advice them to try it once there mature and treat it like any herbal medication. you tell one lie and you have to use another 1000 lies to cover it, so thats wrong, just out with the honest opinion.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 2, 2011)

loophole68 said:


> Well in my opinion, when I was a kid and only got to know about it from hardcore stereotypes and thought it was as evil as coke or meth,
> Once i grew up around the age of 15-18 i learned more bt it, saw how its done and thought its some unprocessed herb unlike cigarettes,
> so i will tell them the the truth behind it while there maturing and also advice them to try it once there mature and treat it like any herbal medication. you tell one lie and you have to use another 1000 lies to cover it, so thats wrong, just out with the honest opinion.


I agree. Most of us don't believe cops for shit because they've been lying to us since we can remember. I remember in 5th grade, the D.A.R.E. program, the pig tried to tell us, "I don't care what doctors say, MJ is chemically addictive, I've seen it." And right then, I remember thinking, "Wait, seriously, your a cop, and your telling me I'm supposed to take your word over a qualified medical professional on something like this?! Is this asshole for real?!" I had just started smoking pot the summer before this. Learned quickly pigs will lie out their ass, then have the goddamn gall to morally judge others like their fucking saints. 

&#8224;L&#8224; sorry, went off on a tangent there.


----------

